

Ask HN What are the best designed website? - prasanmishra

I love the minimalistic design. I got inspiration from tons of website. I like few of the below design
facebook.com
quora.com (inspired by facebook)
280north.com
github.com
airbnb.com
dropbox.com<p>Can you guys please give me your list of favorite minimalistic design. We thought a lot about the design, and we come up with one simpler style for our project http://www.codesnipr.com but thinking to redesign it again. Any thoughts on this?
======
phugoid
It's hard to tell if you're joking, but let's assume that you are not.

Before thinking about design, you MUST fix every typo and grammatical error on
your page. I counted nine errors, several of which are repeated over and over
again.

~~~
prasanmishra
Thanks for your comment. I am really sorry for making this much typo and
grammatical error. I will try my best to be more careful best of my ability to
rectify the same. As english is not my first language so must of basic
grammatical error I am not able to spot if by myself. But it should not be
excused, I will try my best to improve. Thanks again for your reply.

